# Nakazono Aikido Event - DVD exerpts of all teachers.



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (Nov 24, 2007)

Masahilo Nakazono Memorial Aikido Event 2007.

The following link shows Sensei's  Jiro Nakazono - Dang Phong - Hadyn Foster - Henry Ellis - Gwynne Jones - Derek Eastman.
http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=22553599


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 24, 2007)

That's a beautiful demonstration of aikido.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Yari (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting.

/Yari


----------

